# Spring Lake, MI - Controller repair



## SLoB (Dec 1, 2019)

Anybody know of a business or person that repairs controllers? 

I have a Curtis snowpro 3000 and have isolated it to the circuit board in the controller head. I’d rather repair than spend over $200 on a replacement.


----------



## Drock78 (Sep 22, 2011)

Check the grand Rapids craigslist. Someone on there advertised controller repair


----------

